# SILENT HILL STREAMING



## Vox14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Horribly bored with nothing better to do tonight, so I'm going to be streaming Silent Hill to remedy this. 
However, I don't really know which one I should stream.
So, I'm leaving it up to you, THE VIEWER, to decide.

I have every Silent Hill game, but I played through Silent Hill 3 and Silent Hill: Shattered Memories very recently, so I don't particularly feel like running through those again. 
Any of the others are fine. 

Though, I will warn you that if you choose Silent Hill 2, know that it is pretty boring for the first 30 minutes or so.
NOW STREAMING AT
http://tv.zeroboy.net/voxandfox


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 10, 2010)

Silent Hill 1. Can't go wrong with the classic.


----------



## Vox14 (Oct 10, 2010)

That you can't.
Gonna be hell getting past the school again.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 10, 2010)

I just want to watch the "Radio?" scene again XD


----------



## Vox14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Harry Mason said:
			
		

> Huh. Radio. What's going on with that radio?


Truly unparalleled voice acting, Mr. Mason.


Letting the vote go a bit longer to (hopefully) yield more results.
Forum seems to be slow tonight.

EDIT:
Guess that's all I'm going to get for tonight. 
Silent Hill 2 it is!
(I'll stream Silent Hill 1 if I make it all the way through 2.)

Give me a couple of minutes to set up the stream, and I'll post the link.


----------



## Vox14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bumping the thread by double-posting to say that I am 
NOW STREAMING AT
http://tv.zeroboy.net/voxandfox


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 11, 2010)

bump for moar silent hill.


----------



## Vox14 (Oct 11, 2010)

Finsihed up Silent Hill 2.
Now on to the first game.
http://tv.zeroboy.net/voxandfox

EDIT: Make that the 3rd game.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2010)

SH 2 is win. Promise (Reprise) already makes it superior to other SH titles.


----------



## Vox14 (Oct 17, 2010)

@ 8-bit: It's more the scene that accompanies it that makes it good for me.
Silent Hill 3 is still my favorite, though.

On further business, I will _HOPEFULLY_ be able to stream more this weekend. I'll probably do Silent Hill 3, Origins, Homecoming, or 1 since I've already run through Silent Hill 2 once on the stream.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 17, 2010)

Vox14 said:


> On further business, I will _HOPEFULLY_ be able to stream more this weekend. I'll probably do Silent Hill 3, Origins, Homecoming, or 1 since I've already run through Silent Hill 2 once on the stream.


 
PM me when you do


----------

